# Vcug



## Rajebpt (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi,
VOIDING CYSTOURETHROGRAM:

HISTORY:  Pyelonephritis.

A preliminary scout film of the abdomen was unremarkable.

The examination was performed with contrast administered retrogradely
via a urinary catheter that had been placed aseptically by the
uroradiology staff. This failed to demonstrate any evidence of
vesicoureteral reflux either during bladder filling or during
voiding. The urinary bladder and urethra were unremarkable.

IMPRESSION: Normal study.

please clarify me if this has to be coded as 51600,74455  or 51610,74450?
thanks in advance


----------



## amandahollis80 (Jun 30, 2011)

You would code a VCUG: 51600 and 74455.


----------

